# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Duncan's Bay, Trelawny and Drapers, Portland

## jeannieb

Matt and I and another couple just returned Sunday from Jamaica. Our first night we stayed at Jamaica Jewel in Duncan's Bay. Such a wonderful place. Cher and Barry G. are great hosts. The apartments are beautiful. Duncan's Bay is a very relaxing neighborhood with a nice calm vibe with a beautiful unspoilt beach.

We stayed the main part of our trip in Draper's Portland. We stayed at Search Me Heart guesthouse. It is a secure guesthouse with double padlocked veranda gate and barred windows on all of the rooms. The actual owners were not at the house at the time, it was being looked after by friends of theirs from Italy. Portland is a beautiful parish but Drapers area is rough. East and west of Drapers is nice, but Drapers itself...it was rough. If you want examples, PM me.

Our last night in Jamaica, we went back to Jamaica Jewel. After the week we had had, it was nice to get back to a calm place. It was a vacation from our vacation.  

Here are my pictures from the trip.

*Thursday Jan 19th - Jamaica Jewel in Duncan's Bay*

----------


## jeannieb



----------


## jeannieb

*Friday Jan 20th - Leaving Duncan's Bay and arriving in Drapers*

View from Jamaica Jewel

----------


## jeannieb

On The Road

----------


## jeannieb



----------


## jeannieb

Arriving in Drapers, Portland

Search Me Heart

----------


## jeannieb



----------


## jeannieb

Around Drapers

Pakka's cookshop


Bar and grocery across the street from the house

----------


## jeannieb



----------


## jeannieb

*Saturday Jan 21*

Frenchman's Cove and into Drapers for dinner

----------


## jeannieb



----------


## jeannieb

Restaurant and after bar


Our friend Louie

----------


## jeannieb

*Sunday Jan. 22nd*

Somerset Falls, Port Antonio, and The Blue Lagoon

----------


## jeannieb



----------


## jeannieb

We ate at Zilla's in town

They have a glass window to the kitchen


Our driver got a traffic ticket

----------


## jeannieb



----------


## jeannieb

Monkey Island on the way to the Blue Lagoon

----------


## jeannieb

*Monday January 23rd*

Hung around the house most of the day. Matt started to carve his calabash gourd.



Bought some fresh fish

----------


## jeannieb

Jamaican apples


Pakka cooked up our fish for us

----------


## jeannieb

*Tuesday January 24th* 

Went to San San beach,  a Football (soccer) game, and ate dinner at Pakka's

----------


## jeannieb



----------


## jeannieb

Dolphin fish, ackee and saltfish and callalloo at Pakka's

----------


## jeannieb

After dinner to celebrate the local team winning the game

----------


## jeannieb

*Wednesday Januray 25th* 

Winifred Beach (best beach ever) and Jamaica Palace

----------


## jeannieb



----------


## jeannieb



----------


## jeannieb

The night before we met Sidney who works at Jamaica Palace, west of Drapers. It's a beautiful but older hotel. His boss ok'd for us to take a tour. The place is magnificent. I loved it. It's a mix between old Hollywood and Alice in Wonderland. Out of 80 rooms, only 10 were filled...and not 1 room is decorated the same. Very unique place.

----------


## jeannieb



----------


## jeannieb



----------


## jeannieb

Chicken Back for dinner

----------


## jeannieb

*Thursday January 26th*

Matt and went to Goldeneye (the home of Ian Fleming) for the day. We had won day passes through the Animal House Jamaica annnual charity auction. It was magical!

----------


## jeannieb



----------


## jeannieb

Ian Fleming's original home

----------


## jeannieb

Our driver dropped us off back in Drapers at w wonderful restaurant called Woody's Lowbridge. It is ran by the sweetest couple!

----------


## jeannieb

*Friday January 27th*
Today we went back to Frenchman's Cove. Just 1 pictures. Me and my friend Kris. LOL

----------


## jeannieb

*Saturday January 28th* 

After a busy and hectic week in Drapers we were ready to go. We went back to Jamaica Jewel for our last night. 

but first...
Flowers in the yard at Search Me Heart

----------


## jeannieb

Bettina the cat at Search Me Heart


Juicy Patty!!!

----------


## jeannieb

Back at Jamaica Jewel

----------


## jeannieb

Last sunset from veranda


Sky Lanterns on the beach
Louie

Matt

----------


## jeannieb

Hummingbirds at Jamaica Jewel

----------


## northcoast

Lovely pics & great report Jeannie....thanks for taking the time & effort to share... :Smile:

----------


## Vince

breathe taking pics and report!!-Thanks again!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Yazzi

Thanks for sharing this wonderful pics. 

I've been to Port Antonio in 1997 and in 2009. In 1997 the Blue Lagoon Restaurant was still open and in 2009 it was a totally different location. So sad. Hope for the Jamaicans that they can rebuilt it soon. I do like the east coast but I prefer the south coast. I need the view of a sundown. In 1997 we stayed 3 weeks in Treasure Beach and it was a great experience. 

Love your trip reports. Please keep it going.

----------


## Reggae Roy

Fantastic. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## jeannieb

Thanks Yazzi. This was our first trip to Portland besides a day we had spent a day there about 7 years ago when we stayed in Ocho Rios. The last 5 years we have styed in Treasure Beach. I missed watching the sunsets too.

----------


## *vi*

Nice pictures. I loved the ones of the palace. I was there the same time as you. Going to post a few pictures soon.

----------


## jeannieb

Vi, Where did you stay? I look forward to your pictures. You always have great adventures.

----------


## *vi*

Thanks...I had a couple of nice ones this reach.  I stayed in Port Antonio again in a private home close to town.

----------


## Maryann

Excellent photos and report!  Enjoyed very much.  Your husband certainly has a talent for carving.

----------


## jeannieb

Thank you Maryann. I will be sure to tell him you said so.  :Smile:

----------


## Sweetness

jeannie!!!! what a great trip report and the photos - breathtaking.  I am going to PM you.  Me and my beloved are going to Port Antonio for a several days at the end of April - I had planned on hitting many of your stops so I think I planned well.  Bless

----------


## jeannieb

Thanks Sweetness! I replied to your PM.  :Smile:

----------


## TBfan

Lovely photos!

----------


## Summer

Lovely report and pics Jeannie. I know am late but that is me :Smile:

----------


## jeannieb

No problem Summer. Glad you liked the pics.  :Smile:

----------


## sandy-girl

Nice report!

----------

